# My 55g DIY canopy - Image Heavy 56k warning.



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, so I have been obsessing about doing a canopy for my 55g and I finally talked the girlfriend into letting me do it. I forgot my camera so I didn't get alot of pictures of the construction but I thought that I would post some pictures of the finished product PRE-paint. But for people who are looking for the important information lets start here:

Total Cost: 
With the paint I bet about $50 bucks.

So lets start here!









This is an image of the backbone of the canopy and the supporting I put into place. While others have argued the strength of ply, I decided to just go with go ole' pine.









This is a picture of the entire thing with the lid closed.









This is an image with the lid open.









Inside of the canopy with a shot of the supports again.









This is how the un-painted canopy looks on top of the tank.









The image of the canopy sitting on top of the tank on the right side.









Finished product from far away.

I didn't have anything to use like auto-cad or something, I just sorta looked at what other people did and went with it. I wanted to be able to use my current lights and lids and I just wanted to be able to top the tank.

I am gonna paint the canopy this week and I will send more pictures when I do that.

Should I just do a few coats of latex paint or should I seal it with something?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice. i am going to build one myself. a new tank i got does not have one and my other tank does, so.....

and i would just seal and stain. i like the natural look of wood. all my tanks sit on wood stands that i sanded and stained with the same color. they dont all turn out the same but its close.

anyway i really like that design. seems simple. turned out very well. :thumb:


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

id bog any holes or grainy parts then seal it with 2 coats of sanding primer, when dry give it a light rub with fine sand paper finally 1 or 2 top coats depending on how the first turns out.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh I also thought I would add, yes I know, I need a background. I am getting ready to put different fish in that tank as I bought a new tank for the Malawi's and I am going to paint the background when I attempt that move.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

On the inside of my canopy I sealed the hood with 2 coats of Kilz primer and then applied 2 coats of an exterior grade high gloss white paint. As an added precaution I ran a bead of caulking around the inside edges. (White silicone latex without additives) Doing this will inhance the amount of light reflecting back down into the tank. For the outside of your hood you can pretty much do what you want but I would recommend a couple coats of clear over the stain if thats what you use.


----------

